# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  N-Type Βύσματα στην Αθήνα...

## m0bius

Αρχικά για να μην σας πιάσει η τρέλα να πω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι απόλυτα ρόδινα  :: 

Αγόρασα πρόσφατα N-Type πρεσαριστά από ένα μαγαζί στην Αθήνα περίπου στην τιμή των 2 ευρώ. Τα πήρα για καλώδιο WBC-400, είναι ελαφρός ( ~ 1mm ) πιο λεπτά από αυτά που πέρνουμε από το wirelesslan αλλά ίδιας ποιότητας με αυτά. 

Το κακό που δυστυχώς διαπίστωσα είναι ότι ο πυρήνας και το καρφάκι είναι στο ίδιο ακριβώς μέγεθος και θα χρειαστεί λιμάρισμα ο πυρήνας για να μπεί. Πιθανότατα σε WBC-200 να χωράει με ιδιαίτερη άνεση.

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το τελειότερο δυνατόν, αλλά αν κάποιος ψάχνει απεγνωσμένα και δεν βρίσκει μπορεί να του φανούν χρήσιμα. Στην αναβροχιά καλό και το χαλάζι  :: 

Το κατάστημα είναι:
ΦΑΝΟΣ Ηλεκτρονικά
Κλεισόβης 13 - Πλατεία Κάνιγγος
10677 Αθήνα
τηλ: 210-3828748, 210-2847883

EDIT: Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, ίσως το έγραψα σε λάθος ενότητα. Moderators feel free να το πάτε όπου του αρμόζει  ::

----------


## ngia

Το ενοχλητικό αν λιμάρεις τον πυρήνα του 400αριού για να χωρέσει μέσα στο πινάκι είναι ότι φεύγει όλη η εξωτερική επικάληψη χαλκού που έχει και έτσι δεν μπορεί να γίνει σταθερή κόλληση μετά με καλάι. Μια λύση είναι να πιέσεις με μια τανάλια τον πυρήνα ώστε να γίνει ορθογώνιας διατομής και να λιμάρεις μετά τις δύο πλευρές ώστε και να χωρά στο πινάκι αλλά και να έχει μέινει χαλκός πάνω στον πυρήνα.

----------


## papashark

N connectors μπορείς να βρεις σε όλα τα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά στην αθήνα, απλά σχεδόν όλοι έχουν για rg213 που είναι λίγο πιο λεπτό από τα lmr400/wbc400/aircom+/h2000.....

----------


## dti

O m0bius αναφέρεται σε *πρεσσαριστούς* κοννέκτορες που όντως είναι λίγο δυσεύρετοι και μάλιστα ανύπαρκτοι σε αυτή την τιμή. Επειδή τους είδα, επιβεβαιώνω οτι είναι όντως ίδιας ακριβώς ποιότητας με αυτούς που είχα φέρει την τελευταία φορά και κόστισαν 3,5 ευρώ ο καθένας. Βέβαια, υποτίθεται οτι τους πρεσσαριστούς κοννέκτορες τους προτιμάμε για ευκολία και γρήγορη τοποθέτηση. Αν είναι να αρχίσουμε το λιμάρισμα...

----------


## papashark

ουπς !

Δεν πρόσεξα ότι πρόκειτε για πρεσσαριστούς.


Έχετε υπόψιν ότι έαν δεν έχει πλήρη επαφή ο πυρήνας με το τσουνί, τότε έχουμε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες απώλειες (για αυτό και οι μεριακλήδες προτιμούν να φτιάχνουν το βύσμα με κόληση γεμίζοντας το....)

----------


## sotiris

αυτο το "τσουνι" ηταν η αιτια που το ΑΡ εχανε 40% του σηματος του,μεχρι που το εντοπισα και το ισιωσα,εσφιξα οπως μπορουσα και οι clients ειχαν σημαντικοτατη βελτιωση στο Link.

(αυτο το τσουνι τελικα ειναι πολυ ευαισθητο,με το παραμικρο στραβωνει,χαλαει κλπ,..τοσο που φαινετε οτι του λειπει ενα τσου  ::   ::  )

----------

